# Jesus



## panjabigator

I am curious to know what the word for Jesus is in your language.  I know two and they sound so different:  In Panjabi (and I assume in all of India) they say "isaaii" which is very different from "Jesus" in Spanish or in English.


----------



## volky

In Puerto Rico is Jesús or Jesus. (span/engl)


----------



## Jana337

Czech: Ježíš (pronounce: Yezheesh)

***

Please do not confuse Culture and Other Languages. 

Jana


----------



## DearPrudence

French: *Jésus*


----------



## Outsider

We write "Jesus", but stress the word on its second syllable. In old texts, I've seen the spelling "Jesu". I imagine that the "s" was reintroduced through ecclesiatic influence.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish: *İsa


----------



## kvajak

CHINESE：耶稣（ye1 su1）It's just a transliterated word, and has nothing to do with the characters' original meanings.


----------



## vince

Try not to speak for all Chinese people, because if you said "ye1-su1" in Hong Kong, most people would not know who/what you are referring to.

Cantonese: yê-sou

sou rhymes with English "row"


----------



## Krümelmonster

In German it is Jesus (stressed on the first syllable)


----------



## cyanista

Russian: Иисус (_Iissus; __the stress lies on the second syllable_).


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

panjabigator said:
			
		

> I am curious to know what the word for Jesus is in your language. I know two and they sound so different: In Panjabi (and I assume in all of India) they say "isaaii" which is very different from "Jesus" in Spanish or in English.


 
 This stems from the fact that in Arabic(and hence in Turkish,Persian, and Indian languages via influence) Jesus is known as the Prophet Isa..


----------



## Thomas1

In Polish it's: Jezus (pronunciation: Yezoos)


----------



## linguist786

In Gujarati, they say "Isaa" but for "Jesus Christ" they say "Isu-khris"


----------



## elroy

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> This stems from the fact that *in Arabic*(and hence in Turkish,Persian, and Indian languages via influence) Jesus is known as the Prophet Isa..


"In Arabic" is a hasty generalization.
عيسى (l3iisa) is used only by Muslims.
To Christian Arabs, Jesus is يسوع (_yasuu3_) - which is closer to the original Hebrew. This is also the version found in the Bible. 
I have no idea why the Islamic version differs from what to me (a Christian Arab) is the standard translation.


----------



## myaxin

عيسى [Issa] is the authentic Arabic word for Jesus. Jesus (Peace be upon him) is also know among muslims as المسيح [al-maseeh] (theArabic word for Messiah).*
*


----------



## elroy

myaxin said:
			
		

> عيسى [Issa] is the authentic Arabic word for Jesus.


Says who?  The original name is "Jesus," and يسوع is much closer to that than عيسى. Furthermore, it's the name used by Christian Arabs, at the center of whose faith Jesus Christ lies.  I don't see any reason to consider the Islamic version "the authentic Arabic word." 


> Jesus (Peace be upon him) is also know among muslims as المسيح [al-maseeh] (theArabic word for Messiah).


Christians use this word too. 

Welcome to the forums, by the way.


----------



## linguist786

I though i'd just add that Muslims (should) always say "peace be upon him" after Prophets' names (صلي الله عليه وسلم (sallallahu alayhi wasallam)- for The Prophet Muhammad and عليه السلام (alayhi 's-salaam) - for the rest) so Muslims, strictly speaking, would call "Jesus":

عيسي عليه السلام (isaa alayhi 's-salaam)


----------



## linguist786

elroy said:
			
		

> The original name is "Jesus," and يسوع is much closer to that than عيسى. .


But how do you know that?
How does anyone know what Jesus (pbuh) was called at his time?
Would it be the Hebrew "version" of it, since they spoke Hebrew at the time?


----------



## myaxin

elroy said:
			
		

> Furthermore, it's the name used by Christian Arabs, at the center of whose faith Jesus Christ lies.  I don't see any reason to consider the Islamic version "the authentic Arabic word."


 Well, Jesus Christ (عيسي عليه السلام) is to muslims what all the other prophets are.  In islam, we concider Jesus to be a muslim and he's a central figure  in our faith. 
As the Holy Koran is a revelation of God, so it's God who's choosen the word عيسى [Issa] over يسوع [Yassoo']. This is why we do use it. Personally, I think that the use of these two different words is a bless since one can figure out who's talking : a muslim or a christian. I think that's crucial in our daily life.


----------



## linguist786

myaxin said:
			
		

> In islam, we concider Jesus to be a muslim and he's a central figure in our faith.


Just to correct you, Muslims don't believe that Jesus (a.s) is a Muslim! Jesus came _before_ Muhammad (s.a.w), so how can he possibly have been a Muslim? He can't have. 
We do however believe that he was a Prophet of Allah (the same "Allah" that sent Muhammad)
Having said that, we also believe that Jesus (a.s) will be sent near the time of the Day of Judgement, and seeing as he will have been sent in the time the "Muhammadi Shari'ah" (the law revealed to Muhammad), he will lead his life as a Muslim.

Sorry about that, I just thought I'd clarify things in order not to confuse people..


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

elroy said:
			
		

> "In Arabic" is a hasty generalization.
> عيسى (l3iisa) is used only by Muslims.
> To Christian Arabs, Jesus is يسوع (_yasuu3_) - which is closer to the original Hebrew. This is also the version found in the Bible.
> I have no idea why the Islamic version differs from what to me (a Christian Arab) is the standard translation.


 
Oh sorry.. I had no idea...! That's very interesting in any case.. I'm inclined to believe that the "J" in Jesus might be an adaptation of "Iesus" as has happened with other words present since medieval times.. This "I" change seems to only have occurred to dipthongizations of the letter "I" along with another vowel and seems to be limited mostly to latinate words..

  If my theory is correct the "yasuu3" and "Isaa" names would seem much more related to the European counterparts...Jesus,Iesus,Yesus..


----------



## übermönch

linguist786 said:
			
		

> But how do you know that?
> How does anyone know what Jesus (pbuh) was called at his time?
> Would it be the Hebrew "version" of it, since they spoke Hebrew at the time?


The original Hebrew name is Yeshua or Ieshua (or Joshua in it's english adaptation).



			
				cyanista said:
			
		

> Russian: Иисус (_Iissus; __the stress lies on the second syllable_).


Same goes for Church slavonic and thus Serbian, Macedonian and Bulgarian as well. The local baptists (mostly Volga and Nebraska Germans) however intentionally spell it _Есус (Yesus)_ in Russian translations of their stuff, probably stressing that it's not the orthodox Jesus  (or maybe they just don't know the correct translation. They should'ave visited the forum )


----------



## myaxin

Indeed, I say Jesus (pbuh) is a Muslim and so were all Allah's prophets. Ibrahim (Abraham) was the first one to coin the word "muslim" : "هو سماكم المسلمين". So Islam was the message of all prophets. You should read some books of Islamic 'aqida العقيدة الإسلامية.


----------



## ireney

In Greek it's ΙΗΣΟΥΣ (pronounced almost like in Russian, Iissous, with both Is sounding like * i *in ink and the stress on *-ous*).

I think, once again, since it is often the case, it is us who are to blame (meaning, it's quite probable you took the word from the Greek and turned the iota into J.) 
Funny (or not) how none of the varieties of Jesus' appelations(?) is really close to his name in Hebrew.


----------



## instantREILLY

*Japanese*

イエス・キリスト
Iesu Kirisuto
_Jesus Christ_


----------



## elroy

As has been pointed out before, Jesus was around before the rise of Islam, so it's illogical to purport that the "authentic" Arabic version of His name is the one that appears in the Qur'an. The Arabic language predates Islam; what name did pre-Islam pagan and other Arabs use to refer to Jesus? They probably used a word that was similar to the original Hebrew (which is, by the way, what I was referring to when I said "The original name is 'Jesus' "- I meant the Hebrew name from which it derives). 

Anyway, this is not a religious forum, so further religious comments will be deleted. The point I wish to make is that يسوع is by no means less "authentic" than عيسى. On the contrary, it is a legitimate translation used by all Christian Arabs; as a matter of fact, the Hebrew meaning of the name (on which يسوع is based) is of extreme significance to Christians, so to Christians saying عيسى is out of the question. عيسى is the variant used in the Qur'an - and therefore by Muslims.


----------



## panjabigator

Do Christian Arabs also add pbuh as well Elroy?


----------



## elroy

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Do Christian Arabs also add pbuh as well Elroy?


No.  We say يسوع ("Jesus"), يسوع المسيح ("Jesus Christ"), الرب يسوع ("the Lord Jesus"), or الرب يسوع المسيح ("the Lord Jesus Christ") - just like most other Christians (in their own languages), I presume.


----------



## brian

*Aramaic:* _Yeshua__, from Hebrew Yehoshua, = "the Lord who is salvation"

_*Koine Greek:* _Ιησους (__Iēsoûs__ = "ee-ay-SUS")

_*Latin:* _Iesus_

*English:* _Jesus_

This is in order of transliteration.  His name was given to him in Aramaic as a shortened form of the Hebrew, then transliterated into Koine Greek, then into Latin, and then into English.  The Greek lacked the "sh" sound, so we get the sigma instead; however, direct transliterations from Aramaic/Hebrew into English account for the name _Joshua_.

As for why you'll often seen _Jesu_, well the _i_ in Latin accounted for both the vowel _i_ as well as the consonant_ j_, pronounced like English _y_.  So some transliterations replace _Iesu(s)_ with _Jesu(s)_, hence the English _Jesus_.  The _s_ is dropped off if his name is in the _vocative_ case, i.e. direct address: _O Jesu!_


Brian


----------



## Outsider

As far as I know, Jesus' name was Aramaic, although there was a Hebrew version of it quite close to the Aramaic original.


----------



## shaloo

panjabigator said:
			
		

> I am curious to know what the word for Jesus is in your language. I know two and they sound so different: In Panjabi (*and I assume in all of India*) they say "isaaii" which is very different from "Jesus" in Spanish or in English.


 
No Sean.

In *Telugu*, they say....Yesu Creestu 

*Yesu = Jesus* and *Creestu = Christ*

Shaloo


----------



## CatStar

Hey foreros,

In Irish it´s *Íosa *
pronounced ee-uh-sa

Cat


----------



## kvajak

vince said:
			
		

> Try not to speak for all Chinese people, because if you said "ye1-su1" in Hong Kong, most people would not know who/what you are referring to.
> 
> Cantonese: yê-sou
> 
> sou rhymes with English "row"



Well, because I just mentioned the Chinese words for “Jesus”, bzw. the Mandarin, the native language of China, but not mentioned the dialects in China. Cantonese is just a dialect, which in China is just used in quite a small area, not to mention HK, even a smaller place and population in China.

If you said yê-sou in China, maybe only less than 1/13 of the Chinese population could understand you. If I said “Chinese: 耶稣（yê-sou）” as you told me to, that is really "to put the cart before the horse", right? But maybe because you are not Chinese and know little about her, so it's not strange that you said such absurd words. Forget itJ

If you want to know more dialects for that, it's pity that I can be able to tell you only one more kind, that's my mother tongue, also a dialect in Guangdong, remaining quite a lot of characteristics of the ancient Chinese, which is said to be similar with the PIE language. In Chaozhounese, the pronunciation for Jesus is [ja'sou].

BTW., more and more people in HK are now also studying Mandarin hard...maybe for the job or sth. Don't you know that? So, if now you say "ye1 su3" to the HK people, they surely understand that, after all, it's just a transliterated pronunciation, [jε-su], or [jə-sou], or [ja-sou] sounds much more the same between each other than between German "Jesus[jεsus]" and English Jesus.


----------



## vince

That is incorrect, since the ye in Cantonese is pronounced in a low tone, whereas the one in Mandarin is a high tone (Tone 1). This combined with sou vs. su, would make it incomprehensible to a Cantonese speaker who does not know Mandarin. I am sure you know that it is not like in English where the tone doesn't affect the understanding.

It's kind of like asking an English person what the German word "Wasser" means (it means water). There are two phonemes, [v] and [s], that would make it incomprehensible to an English speaker unless it was placed in the middle of an English sentence that fit the context.

Notice that I said "don't speak for all Chinese people", I am specifically referring to people in HK and Macau where, unlike almost all of PRC and Taiwan, most people do not speak Mandarin fluently.


"But maybe because you are not Chinese and know little about her, so it's not strange that you said such absurd words. Forget it" 

Huh? I don't appreciate your patronization. Studying linguistics as a hobby, I know more about Chinese languages like Mandarin and Yue (Cantonese) than you think I do. For one thing, attitudes like dismissing non-Mandarin languages with statements such as "Cantonese is just a dialect" is a promotion of linguistic genocide, an attack against an entire language (Cantonese).


----------



## kvajak

I think ... vince ... you'd better study more and discuss this problem with me. Now I think no matter what I say, you won't accept it, though my Cantonese and Mandarin are both fluent. However, I am glad to know you, and that you said "Studying linguistics as a hobby" and "attitudes like dismissing non-Mandarin languages with statements such as "Cantonese is just a dialect" is a promotion of linguistic genocide", yes, maybe here I made mistake, though in fact it is, I am sorry. Just like I often say my mother tongue, Chaozhou dialect is a language, though it is really a dialect is. China has 7 or 8 big areas of dialects, have you ever heard of that? How do you think of that? I think Mandarin is just a man-made language based on the Beijing dialect or northern dialects, maybe you cannot find one dialect in China are fully the same with Mandarin.

BTW. you said, "I am specifically referring to people in HK and Macau where, unlike almost all of PRC and Taiwan, most people do not speak Mandarin fluently." why would you specially refer to that? is that prejudice?
In Guangdong there are 3 dialects, which are pronounced quite differently with Mandarin, Cantonese, Chaozhounese, and Hakka. All the people from these 3 areas cannot speak standard Mandarin. More, Chaozhounese and the dialect spoken in most places of Taiwan belong to the same dialect group, "Man dialect" group's southern branch. Why didn't you specially refer to the people of these group? And also, other dialects all over China except in the north are also quite different from Mandarin, not only Cantonese! How many tones does Cantonese have? do you know that?
Mandarin has 4, and my mother tongue once had 12 and now has reduced to 8 basic and 4 changeable tones, an there is no [f] in its sound system, and there is *, [g] and so on some ancient sound in it. Can you say my mother tongue are similar to the Mandarin? Why didn't you refer to it? Once I read one book, written "the differences between the dialects of Hainan and Taiwan are much more than between Italian and Spanish", and after I studying couple months of these two languages, I take it right. But they are also called dialects. You didn't mention these dialects or languages is just because you know little but only Cantonese. Chinese proverb "井底之蛙", do you know that? meaning "a person with a very limited outlook", I don't have hostility to you, but your words really make me have these proverb appearing on my small brain. Study more and make discussion and make progress together, ok? If I want to discuss your culture and your language, I also need to learn more.

At last, though "most people do not speak Mandarin fluently" but they can really understand. I have no idea how long haven't you been in HK or Macau, you can come there again and see the truth for yourself*


----------



## vince

kvajak said:
			
		

> Just like I often say my mother tongue, Chaozhou dialect is a language, though it is really a dialect is. China has 7 or 8 big areas of dialects, have you ever heard of that? How do you think of that? I think Mandarin is just a man-made language based on the Beijing dialect or northern dialects, maybe you cannot find one dialect in China are fully the same with Mandarin.



Please don't assume I don't know a fact just because you were the first to bring it up. In fact you haven't given me any new knowledge about Chinese languages in your posts so far. If you want to know how much I know, just do a search of my username and "Chinese".

I don't want to digress from the main topic too much. I'll send you a PM tomorrow to discuss more about this.


----------



## kvajak

OK, I'll wait for that, thank you, vince
Gute Nacht~~

And sorry for Panjabigator, I digress from your topic here, forgive me, thanks


----------



## panjabigator

Yaozers....animosity!  Anyway, thanks for your input guys.  Here is my attempt at analysis.  Perhaps the "i" sign in "Issa" is written with the "y" letter in Arabic, right?  I think it would have an alif and then the y letter.  Well, in many languages (such as in some Spanish dialects), the "y" letter is pronounced like a "j" so maybe that presents some reason on the phonetic change.


----------



## Outsider

The "y/j" is originally a semivowel. Since ancient Greek and Latin did not have specific letters for semivowels, they transliterated it with the symbol for the vowel I.


----------



## elroy

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Perhaps the "i" sign in "Issa" is written with the "y" letter in Arabic, right?


What do you mean?  What "y" letter in Arabic?

The spelling in Arabic is the following: 

ع - guttural sound nonexistent in English
ي - "i" sound (pronounced "ee" as in "feet")
س - "s"
ى - "a"


----------



## linguist786

elroy said:
			
		

> What do you mean? What "y" letter in Arabic?


I think he is talking about the yaa letter. As you rightly said, here it isn't used as a "y" sound, but to make the ain (ع) into an "ee" sound. Hence: "3ee"



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> The spelling in Arabic is the following:
> 
> ع - guttural sound nonexistent in English
> ي - "i" sound (pronounced "ee" as in "feet")
> س - "s"
> ى - "aa"


----------



## elroy

linguist786 said:
			
		

> I think he is talking about the yaa letter. As you rightly said, here it isn't used as a "y" sound, but *to make the ain (ع) into an "ee" sound*. Hence: "3ee"


ع is a separate letter, just like any other consonant; it is not "made into" any other letter.  The reason it's dropped in transliterations is that there's no Latin letter that even comes close to approximating the sound. 


> ى - "aa"


The ى at the end of a letter is usually pronounced short.


----------



## linguist786

elroy said:
			
		

> ع is a separate letter, just like any other consonant; it is not "made into" any other letter. The reason it's dropped in transliterations is that there's no Latin letter that even comes close to approximating the sound.


Yes I know, but what I meant was that by putting the ي after the ع means that it will be pronounced "3ee". I suppose what I meant about "making it into" the 3ee sound was that the guttural sound will still be there, but with an "ee" at the end of it.


			
				elroy said:
			
		

> The ى at the end of a letter is usually pronounced short.


Not really - عيسى is pronounced: 3eesaa - the last "a" is like the "a" in "apple". Just like مستشفى (mustashfaa - hopital) I would still transcribe it with "aa". If "a" is written, it would be assumed that the letter has a fat7a on it, hence pronounced like "3eesa" with the last "a" being pronunced like in "assume", which is not the case.


----------



## elroy

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Not really - عيسى is pronounced: 3eesaa - the last "a" is like the "a" in "apple". Just like مستشفى (mustashfaa - hopital) I would still transcribe it with "aa". If "a" is written, it would be assumed that the letter has a fat7a on it, hence pronounced like "3eesa" with the last "a" being pronunced like in "assume", which is not the case.


Oh, but it is.   It is indeed pronounced like the "a" in "assume."  I know plenty of people with this name, and everyone (me included) calls them "3iisa" and not "3iisaa."  The same applies to "mustashfa."

Please bear in mind that I'm referring to actual everyday usage, regardless of what some prescriptive rule in an obscure grammar book may dictate.


----------



## linguist786

Really?? lol "3iisa" sound like an anglicism to me! It sounds like when people try too hard to sound "english", but just exaggerate it!
Just like, for example, when some people say "faTeema" instead of "faaTimaa"

Well I'm glad we sorted that out.. I'd like to know what others think of this though.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Isus Hrist / Hristos (Исус Христ / Христос).


----------



## panjabigator

I meant this letter ی...sorry I only know the letter names in Urdu!  I will get a good Arabic book one of these days!


----------



## alby

In Croatian: Isus Krist


Nataša


----------



## modus.irrealis

A book I have says that in Syriac, "Jesus" is ܝܫܘܥ išo`, but I think that the different varieties of Syriac pronounce the vowels differently, and strictly speaking this is the East Syriac form.


----------



## badgrammar

Turkish:  "Isa (Mesih)", I think...


----------



## ukuca

Turkish: *İsa* for sure. In some sources "mesih" (messiah) is also used.


----------



## Confused Linguist

*Bengali:* *Jishu* (Jesus), *Jishu Crishto* (Jesus Christ)


----------



## Rogo

Hi! New guy here!

Norwegian: Jesus 
Pronounced as in German, but with a u closer to German ü.

Swedish: Jesus
As in German, with the u halfway between German u and ö.

Danish: Jesus
Very like German.


----------



## Aldin

In Bosnian/Serbian/Croatian

ISUS[*isus]*


----------



## Aldin

Bosnian Muslims also use ISA for Jesus


----------



## capsi

in Bengali   'Jishu Khristo'


----------



## MarX

panjabigator said:


> I am curious to know what the word for Jesus is in your language.  I know two and they sound so different:  In Panjabi (and I assume in all of India) they say "isaaii" which is very different from "Jesus" in Spanish or in English.


Hej!

In Indonesian nowadays we mostly say *Yèsus*, although there is an older version, *Isa*, still maintained in certain compounds like *Isa Almasih* (=Jesus the Messiah).

Salam,


MarX


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian: Iisus Hristos


----------



## MarX

OldAvatar said:


> Romanian: Iisus Hristos


You sure you don't mean: Isus Hristos with one I?


----------



## Nanon

I don't actually speak Romanian but I'm pretty sure Old Avatar does mean two i's. They come from Greek Ἰη (η is pronounced _ in Modern Greek and was already pronounced  when Christianity spread in Eastern Europe from Greece). This happens in several languages. You can see some examples here, including Romanian (and if you see Ии in Cyrillic, these are also two i's)._


----------



## MarX

Nanon said:


> I don't actually speak Romanian but I'm pretty sure Old Avatar does mean two i's. They come from Greek Ἰη (η is pronounced _ in Modern Greek and was already pronounced  when Christianity spread in Eastern Europe from Greece). This happens in several languages. You can see some examples here, including Romanian (and if you see Ии in Cyrillic, these are also two i's)._


_
Thanks Nanon.
A relative of mine who lived in Bucureshti gave me a Romanian Bible as a present. I remember that in that Bible at least, *Isus* was written with one S. I guess it was the old spelling of *Iisus*.
It also still used *î* where nowadays *â* would be use._


----------



## blue_jewel

In Tagalog: Hesu Kristo (Jesus Christ) ; Hesus Nazareno (Jesus of Nazarene) ; Hesus (Jesus)


----------



## joshuelin

panjabigator said:


> I am curious to know what the word for Jesus is in your language. I know two and they sound so different: In Panjabi (and I assume in all of India) they say "isaaii" which is very different from "Jesus" in Spanish or in English.


 


well I know a song sang by a PUJAB  girl that is call MERA YESU ,MERA PAPA

MY JESUS MY FATHER (i think)




WELL IN SPANISH JESUS,


----------



## OldAvatar

MarX said:


> Thanks Nanon.
> A relative of mine who lived in Bucureshti gave me a Romanian Bible as a present. I remember that in that Bible at least, *Isus* was written with one S. I guess it was the old spelling of *Iisus*.
> It also still used *î* where nowadays *â* would be use.



It depends what Bible he gave you. I presume that it was not necessarily edited by Orthodox authorities._
Iisus Hristos_ is the form recommended by Romanian Orthodox Church, having as a guideline the initial Greek ortography of the name, which is normal, since Romanians follow the Byzantine tradition and rites and the Greek Orthodox Church is the „closest sister” of Romanian one.
Other preffered forms include, also, _Isus Christos_, but that is not a recommended one.
See wiki, which I guess it is pretty documented in this case.


----------



## Christo Tamarin

OldAvatar said:


> It depends what Bible he gave you. I presume that it was not necessarily edited by Orthodox authorities.
> _Iisus Hristos_ is the form recommended by Romanian Orthodox Church, having as a guideline the initial Greek ortography of the name, which is normal, since Romanians follow the Byzantine tradition and rites and the Greek Orthodox Church is the „closest sister” of Romanian one.
> Other preffered forms include, also, _Isus Christos_, but that is not a recommended one.


In Bulgarian, it is the same. The name is heard with single *i(и)* sound in Bulgarian, Greek, and Romanian (it is actually pronounced the same in these three languages). The church, however, recommends the traditional double *i(и)* writing. The traditional writing is familiar to Greek, but is not familiar to modern Bulgarian or Romanian. So, we can find single  *i(и)* writing in Bulgarian as well in Romanian (but not in Greek or Russian).

Greek: *Ιησο̃υς*
Оld Slavic: *ΙНСОYСЪ*
Pre-Bolshevic Russian: *Iисусъ*
Modern Russian: *Иисус*
Modern Bulgarian: *Иисус*, *Исус*
Romanian:* Iisus, Isus*


----------



## Christo Tamarin

ukuca said:


> Turkish: *İsa* for sure. In some sources "mesih" (messiah) is also used.


*Mesih *stands for *Christ*, Jesus is *İsa *in Turkish.


----------



## MarX

Christo Tamarin said:


> *Mesih *stands for *Christ*, Jesus is *İsa *in Turkish.


Indonesian has:

-*Kristus
-Mesias
-Almasih* (in combination with *Isa*)

-*Yèsus
-Isa* (mostly combined with *Almasih*)


----------



## franz rod

in Italian Gesù



> well the _i_ in Latin accounted for both the vowel _i_ as well as the consonant_ j_,



In classic latin J din't exict.
"J" is not a consonant but a semi-consonant in this case.


----------



## בעל-חלומות

In Hebrew it's ישו or ישוע. Jews usually say ישו while Christians, (I think), say ישוע.

ישו - Ieshu
ישוע - Ieshu'a

I'm not sure which one came first, but ישוע looks like a form of the name יהושוע (Iehoshua-god saves/rescues - a pretty common name back then), while ישו doesn't have any apparent meaning, which is very rare in Hebrew name.


----------



## bb3ca201

CatStar said:


> Hey foreros,
> 
> In Irish it´s *Íosa *
> pronounced ee-uh-sa
> 
> Cat


 
Scottish Gaelic is identical -- except without the accent: Iosa.


----------



## mataripis

I know that the original name is in Aramaic and it is "Yeshuwah"/"Yeshwah". I prefer the original version because for me it means , Ye= The Creator, Sh=The Hope, Wah= The breath/life giver!


----------

